# 840 D: Reglerfreigabe während Bewegung



## büchse der pandora (25 Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur 840D (nicht sl).  Ich habe mehrere Steuerungen (Baujahr 2005) bei denen im Automatikbetrieb die Reglerfreigabe weggenommen wird. Fehlermeldung 21612. Der Fehler tritt bei allen Maschinen gelegentlich auf, aber bei einer ziemlich oft. Ich dachte zuerst an ein defektes Modul, aber der Fehler tritt ausschließlich nach einem Werkzeugwechsel auf.  Für Hilfe und Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## dennisbz (25 Juli 2013)

Leider hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr mit ner NC zu tun  ... aber: 
Im Automatikbetrieb die Reglerfreigabe weg nehmen ist auch gemein! Ist das eine HW- oder SW-Freigabe?
HW: Klassiker ... Wackler?
SW: Nach WKZ-Wechsel, dass bedeutet ja, man kann den Fehler schon mal etwas eingrenzen?


----------



## gravieren (25 Juli 2013)

Hi

Kommen zusätzliche Fehlermeldungen   ?

Das könnte ein "Folgefehler" zu einem Fehler sein.


Mach doch mal ein Foto von allen Fehlern und Meldungen  sobald er Auftritt !


PLZ  ?

Gruß


----------



## büchse der pandora (26 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!

Also aus der PLC kommt es nicht, daran habe ich auch zuerst gedacht und alle Reglerfreigaben mit SR-Flipflops kontrolliert. Es dürfte also ein Hardwareproblem sein. Ist es möglich, dass bei den Spindeln die Geber schneller den Geist aufgeben?

Ein Folgefehler ist die fehlende Reglerfreigabe  leider nicht, es ist immer der erste Fehler. Danach kommen nur noch Achs-Freigabemeldungen die wohl erst durch die fehlende Reglerfreigabe ausgelöst werden.

Ich muss wohl noch hinzufügen das alle 5 Maschinen ein identisches Programm haben und auch die gleichen Macken aufweisen. Man könnte meinen das müsse aus der Software kommen aber die Fehler sind erst nach einer gewissen Zeit aufgetreten und häufen sich nun. 

Noch irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## gravieren (26 Juli 2013)

Hi


büchse der pandora schrieb:


> Also aus der PLC kommt es nicht, daran habe ich auch zuerst gedacht und alle Reglerfreigaben mit SR-Flipflops kontrolliert.


Sag doch mal, was du kontroliert hast  ?




büchse der pandora schrieb:


> Es dürfte also ein Hardwareproblem sein. Ist es möglich, dass bei den Spindeln die Geber schneller den Geist aufgeben?


Drehgeber defekt  --> Fehler Hardware Messkreisfehler.
Hast du eine solche Meldung ?




büchse der pandora schrieb:


> Ein Folgefehler ist die fehlende Reglerfreigabe leider nicht, es ist immer der erste Fehler.
> Danach kommen nur noch Achs-Freigabemeldungen die wohl erst durch die fehlende Reglerfreigabe ausgelöst werden.


Äh,   --> Danach kommen nur noch Achs-Freigabemeldungen, die wohl erst durch die Fehlende Regerfreigabe . . .

Zur Info:
"Reglerfreigabe wegnehmen" und Achse steht  --> O.K.   --> KEIN Fehler
"Reglerfreigabe wegnehmen" und die Achse fährt  --> Es kommt deine besagte Fehlermeldung !

Gruß Karl


----------



## büchse der pandora (27 Juli 2013)

ich habe geprüft ob die Schnittstellensignale in der PLC zurückgesetzt werden wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben ist. Fehlermeldung die auf einen Hardwarefehler hinweisen gibt es leider auch nicht. Die Achsen im Geometrieverbund bleiben nach 21612 natürlich stehen.


----------



## gravieren (27 Juli 2013)

Hi

Hast du einen SPS-Analyser  ?
Zeichne doch mal die Freigaben auf.

Z.b. von AUTEM  .  www.autem.de 
http://www.autem.de/index.php?site=de_sps


oder

Es gibt auch noch andere.


Gruß Karl


----------



## büchse der pandora (31 Juli 2013)

Also einen Analyser habe ich nicht. Habe mal beim Siemens-Support angefragt. Laut deren Aussage ist zwischen Klemme 9 und 663 etwas faul.
Werde ich auch prüfen und die Ergebnisse brav ins Forum eintippen.

Gruß


----------



## gravieren (31 Juli 2013)

Hi


büchse der pandora schrieb:


> Also einen Analyser habe ich nicht. Habe mal beim Siemens-Support angefragt. Laut deren Aussage ist zwischen Klemme 9 und 663 etwas faul.



Das ist möglich.
Jedoch ist alles, welche die Reglerfreigabe wegnehmen möglich.

Mach doch mal den Test:  Achse verfahren und bei dem jeweiligen DB der Achse die Reglerfreigabe wegnehmen.

Kommt jetzt dein besagter Fehler  ?

Welches PLZ-Gebiet ?      Die ersten beiden sind ausreichend.


Gruß Karl


----------

